
Your phone number is all a hacker needs to read texts, listen calls, track you - SimplyUseless
https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2016/apr/18/phone-number-hacker-read-texts-listen-calls-track-you
======
seeing
Is this true? Wouldn't encrypted Internet calls be protected on the mobile
network?

 _So any choices that a congressman could’ve made, choosing a phone, choosing
a pin number, installing or not installing certain apps, have no influence
over what we are showing because this is targeting the mobile network_

